# Sunshine (GA-8I915PMD) F-Panel Pin Layout Needed. HELP PLZ.



## Solveit-UK (Oct 2, 2006)

Is there ANYONE out there that can search and find the F-Panel layout for this mobo
Sunshine DDR2 (GA-8I915PMD). Here the link to the mobos full spec and other bits but nothing about the F-Panel layout. 
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_sunshine2&pi=platform_honeymoon_imedia

Plzzzz can anyone find it for me, i havnt got a mobo manual for it and packard bell are exactly that "bells".

Thanks so so much if anyone can find this or know it already and can let me know.

Solveit.


----------



## Nuckra (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Solveit-UK

I had the same problem but after searching for monthe and continually contacting packard bell which I will never buy anything from again, I found the information on the PC World web site. Hope this is off help to you. If any one buys a computer from packard bell and hopes for help on line forget it.:up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Your part number isn't listed on Gigabyte's website. It is probably made exclusively for Packard Hell. But I found a manual for a similar MOBO (has F instead of D in part number): http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-8i915p-mf_e.pdf

The front panel connector is shown on page 22. Hopefully matches your MOBO.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

This should do it for you, scroll down to front panel.

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/i...sunshine_jumpers&pi=platform_honeymoon_imedia


----------

